# Remodel - order of operations



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome Rekonn.....at least your off to a good start....you more or less know what you want to do....and you got your location in your profile....your doing better than most first time posters...we usually get a "How do I fix this" kind of question.

Pictures would help a lot....

Your list is long and involved. I'm assuming you plan to live in the house while all the work is being done. This will involve some logistics in having a usable bathroom and kitchen while you live there.

Personally...move in...get a fell for what needs to be done first. Obviously you want to do infrastructure stuff first....like plumbing....and during the summer...the heating...it really sucks to be without heat in the winter....

So post some pics and we can take it from there....we love helping you spend your money....


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a quick order.

Plans and permits
Foundation work if any needed
Demolition 
Framing (including windows and doors)
Rough Plumbing
Rough HVAC
Rough Electric
Roofing
Concrete in basement or garage
Siding including gutters and downspouts
Insulation
Drywall
Finish carpentry and flooring
Painting
Finish plumbing, hvac, and electric

This should give you a general idea, not written in stone though.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How's the roof?
If it needs replacing I'd do that first.
Anything below the roof will be trashed if it's not in good shape.
Efficient windows, insulation pay for it's self over time.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

Paraphrasing, your item list is...



> 1)Convert to Gas
> 2)Kitchen Remodel
> 3)Finish Basement, add 1/2 bath and utility room
> 4)Replace plumbing with Pex
> 5)Replace drains with PVC


I would do them in this order...
1
5
4
2
3

Really, 1, 5, 4 can be worked on more or less at once. This is all HVAC and plumbing stuff. You could spend a year or more on just this.

I would do all of this first cuz you want a solid drain, water supply, and heat for the winters before you tackle things like bathrooms and kitchens. (how you gonna hook up the kitchen and baths w/o the water done first?)

2 (kitchen) is something you can probly live with.

3 (basement) should be done absolutely last. Given how much else you have to do, it could be 5 years before you get to this. You're gonna want your basement fully accessible for the other 4 items.

Other things will factor in here. Like how is your oven and dryer powered? Are they gas? If not are you converting them too? You want to stub out all your gas work in one shot. Whether you hook up to it now or in 2 years when you get around to the kitchen or laundry room is secondary.

Pictures!
-mike


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

I'd start with the exterior and work my way in. Make sure you have a weather tight shell. Spring-Summer-Fall best time for exterior. Dawg has a good point and your heating system, Mass winters can be fun in case you're new to the area. You'll need a licensed plumber for your plumbing and heating system conversion and permits (at least they do in the South Coast area). Ask family and friends for recommendations and make a few appointments and bring them in to access your home.

if you are big time cooks then the kitchen would be a priority, if not get other things to your liking first. switching out electric to gas is not a big deal (need a licensed plumber or pipe fitter) for gas installation. (again at least in my area of Mass).

duct work located within conditioned space does not require insulation or leak testing, if in the unfinished basement it will require both. Finishing your basement is a nice winter project since you can't get out and work in the yard (except with your snow blower). 

As other have stated I'd live in the house a few years to figure out what finished space you want in the basement. We're coming up on year 3 and am finally planning out what we want to do in the basement. You'll find out what activities are not easily accomplished in your existing living space. Insulation is easily doable on your part.

Check with your town and find out if they have adopted the Mass Stretch Energy Code, or if it is based upon the 2009 International Energy Conservation Code.

Here are links to code requirements, and the Board of Building Regulations and Standards for Mass:

2009 International Residential Code (basis for Mass Residential Code) http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/index.htm

Massachusetts Amendments (changes to the above code) you'll have to check both to know what is required http://www.mass.gov/eopss/consumer-...se-type/csl/8th-edition-residential-code.html

2009 International Energy Conservation Code http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/iecc/2009/icod_iecc_2009_cover.htm

Mass Stretch Energy Code http://www.mass.gov/eopss/consumer-...type/csl/stretch-energy-code-information.html

Board of Building Regulations and Standards (people that make the rules) http://www.mass.gov/eopss/consumer-prot-and-bus-lic/license-type/csl/bbrs.html

Town of Alington Building Department/Inspectional Services http://www.town.arlington.ma.us/Public_Documents/ArlingtonMA_Inspections/index

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Rekonn (May 10, 2013)

Awesome, that's a lot of feedback! I don't have time yet to go through and properly respond, just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I would choose to use abs vs pvc for my drains.


----------



## Rekonn (May 10, 2013)

Ok, got some time, pics were requested, here you go:


----------



## Rekonn (May 10, 2013)

ddawg16 - I've been reading a lot of posts lately, found you can't get any useful info on hvac or insulation without knowing location, so I figured it would be good to put that in. Yup, I'll be living in the house while all work is being done.

sixeightten - thx!

joecaption - Inspector said roof was good, per sellers, it was put on in 2002. I'm happy I don't need to do anything with that that soon. For fun though, I am thinking of some remodels that would involve changing the roofline.

SquishyBall - makes a lot of sense, thx! Yes, the current (severly dated) kitchen is functional and we can live with it for a while. Oven and dryer are electric. I like the idea of putting all gas lines in place in one shot, then hookup when convenient. I definitely want a gas oven/range. Not sure if switch is worth it for dryer, but having the option would be nice.

GBrackins - I moved to Mass during the blizzard filled winter of 2010, when a local newspaper was comparing snowfall totals to Shaquille O'Neal's height (just joined the Celtics then). Baptism by ice, hehe.

I looked into gas conversion, National Grid confirmed my house can get it, but it might take 3 months!

Looks like my town has adopted the Mass Stretch Energy Code and it's in effect. That's a lot of reading material...

fixrite - why abs?


----------



## Rekonn (May 10, 2013)

I did a radon test during the inspection period, and it came back with a result of 4.0 pCi/L. I bought a radon detector LINK, and it's been showing values between 7 and 8.1 the last 2 days. Is this something that should be addressed before everything else? If it's not safe in the basement, can't really get much done.


----------



## Rekonn (May 10, 2013)

As a test, I moved the radon detector to the 2nd floor just to make sure I didn't get some defective unit that always showed a high level no matter what. It now shows a level of 1.2. So, definitely looks like there's a radon issue to solve. I've been doing some research, I think I like the idea of putting in an HRV system. The idea of fresh air being brought in and exhausting stale air continuously sounds good.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

you could also contact your local Board of Health in regards to the Radon.


----------

